# ford 2600 3 point hydraulic stop lifting



## seaglider (Apr 15, 2015)

The 3 point linksge hydraulic stopped working this afternoon and I don't know why. Was slashing and was working ok but then wouldn't lift. Can anyone give me some info on what to check etc. Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Seaglider,

Have you checked the fluid level in the rear differential section (hydraulic fluid reservoir)? 

Change the hydraulic filter? Change the fluid?

Post back if you don't know how to check fluid level in the rear differential section.


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Seaglider,
> 
> Have you checked the fluid level in the rear differential section (hydraulic fluid reservoir)?
> 
> ...


Sixbales is right is the oil bad or do you even have any???
Or there is a slight chance that it's internal damage what do you do on your machine??


----------



## seaglider (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks guys, yes I cheched the oil level and it is full - took the 1/4 inch square nut on mid to lower right side under the seat out and oil seeped out - I'm guessing that is the right one. Not sure where the filter is. I could do with new gear diff oil. I use the tractor for slashing my paddocks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Seaglider,

See attached diagrams of piston and gear type hydraulic pumps. Both types are mounted on the left rear of the engine. Which type do you have? 

The gear type has a filter attached (see item #28). The piston type does not have a filter. Since you are not aware of a hydraulic filter, I assume that you have a piston type pump.

First thing to check is your hydraulic pressure to see that the pump is working. The piston type pump has a test port. You can loosen the test plug (see item #20) to see if it is pumping fluid (take care, high pressure fluid), or you can install a 3000 psi pressure gauge in the port. Gauge should read 2000+ psi.


----------

